# MK4: bigger injector options?



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

MK4: bigger injector options?
direct swap
sizes?
sources?

Thanks,
Rey


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Why are you going with larger injectors. That will have a lot to do with which ones to run.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Why are you going with larger injectors. That will have a lot to do with which ones to run.

going FI and will be starting with stock 1.8T management.
I believe stock 1.8T injectors are ~317cc
Are stock 1.8T injectors direct swaps?
I assumed the connectors were a little different.
Rey


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_Are stock 1.8T injectors direct swaps?
I assumed the connectors were a little different.
Rey

I just compared my MK4 2.0L AZG injector conectors to those of 1.8T injectors and they are different. The 2.0L connectors have very rounded corners while 1.8T connectors are pretty squared off.
So....
Are there any ~317+ cc injectors for the MK4 2.0L ??????
Rey


_Modified by elRey at 6:51 AM 5-11-2006_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

I'm getting the feeling there are no options for the MK4 2.0L
I believe the AEG is the same connectors as 1.8T (standard bosch), but
AZG and newer are different.
I guess I have to splice the different connectors in to use bigger injectors.
Rey


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*

I have swapped all different kinds of Bosch injectors and they all plugged right in. I have 1.8T injectors in my 2.0 right now.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

MK4 AZG and newer.... 
I have different connectors than a stock 1.8T and yours.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

'02 AZG 2.0L injector:








Notice the rounded corners of the connector.
1.8T are more square.


_Modified by elRey at 10:08 PM 5-22-2006_


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (elRey)*

what is that extra barb fitting for?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

NOS


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_what is that extra barb fitting for?


These are air shrouded injectors. A hose diredtly off the intake
right after the MAF goes to that barb.
Hose can be seen here. It's the first hose right after MAF:










_Modified by elRey at 8:10 AM 5-15-2006_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

I had a chance to test fit some stock '04 1.8T 20v injectors on my
'02 2.0L AZG. The 1.8T injectors were 6mm too short AND
the mani side o-ring was a little small.
I've conceded to the fact that any injector upgrade will require
changing the wiring connectors.
Any options?????



_Modified by elRey at 9:59 AM 5-23-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_I've conceded to the fact that any injector upgrade will require changing the wiring connectors.

Your concession would be inevitable, anyway. You really don't have a choice about the electrical connectors. USRT may be able to provide a set of plug n' play harness adaptors in addition to the proper, though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Your concession would be inevitable, anyway. You really don't have a choice about the electrical connectors. *USRT may be able to provide a set of plug n' play harness adaptors* in addition to the proper, though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

More details Plz


----------

